# Plasitic zip tie



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought I would zip tie Spikes cuttle bone to his cage. He has already pulled off the metal that was attaced to it. Do you guys think a plastic zip tie would be safe my Dad has some black ones. Plus it would be cheaper than a cuttle bone holder which I have never seen in any pet store I have been too. Thanks for the info


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Are they like to hold wire together? also known as zap straps? If so then yes. They are fine. If its plastic it's usually fine.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

As long as there is no metal in the middle of it (i.e. it's completely plastic) it should be safe.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I had to use a plastic coated paper clip. The cuttle bone holders i had got rust on them and i tripped out about it. All i have to do now is make sure the babies don't chew the plastic off and we are good. Its something i check regulary. I have bought new cuttle bones and everything once i get my cage all fixed up and all i plan on putting them in. As of right now its hard to do anything with the cage because its on the floor. Hoping to get my cage parts this week or i'm going to tell them i'm sending the cage back and want my money back. See what happens when i tell them that lol.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Birdieness, dont use paperclips.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You can use a peg or just poke them through the cage bars. These are two methods i've used before.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info Iam going to give it a try


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Birdieness, dont use paperclips.


 Would you like me to use the cuttle bone holder that is rusted to the point the birds can get at it. I know i will not use it. The paper clip is dug right into the cuttle bone. They cannot get at it. I wouldn't do anything that would harm my babies. Once they chew down to the paper clip it will be gone but anything is better then rust.

I also have a iodine block that the wire rusted out on the back. I still have to find a way to use that aswell and i know a paper clip wont work for this.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You should trie a zip tie too  I have the cuttle bone through the bars but Spike keeps standing on it and I don't want him to cut his toe on the sharp shell part.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> You should trie a zip tie too I have the cuttle bone through the bars but Spike keeps standing on it and I don't want him to cut his toe on the sharp shell part.


 This is also the reason i wouldn't just stick it through the bars. When my friend was watching my bird and hers out to my place when i was away last summer one of her birds cut his toe on the cuttle bone. There was apperently blood everywere. The toe of this budgie went white but he is fine


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What about a peg then? If you stick the peg through the bars, and then put the cuttle bone in it it will be much like using a cuttle bone holder anyway. That's how i hang cuttle bones in the aviary.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i'm not to worried. Once this cage ordeal is over i have all new cuttle bones and stuff. as for the twist ties ( what we call them) , they all have metal over here in them so i wont use them.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

You can also get plastic cuttlebone holders which you can buy from most pet stores. They usually come in a pack of two, you can use them to hang all sorts, millet, cuttlebone, toys, balsa wood, anything really.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> You can also get plastic cuttlebone holders which you can buy from most pet stores. They usually come in a pack of two, you can use them to hang all sorts, millet, cuttlebone, toys, balsa wood, anything really.


 i'd love to find them then. I've never seen anything to do with cuttle bones here beside the cuttle bone itself. We have plastic spray millet holders here but thats about it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> You can also get plastic cuttlebone holders which you can buy from most pet stores. They usually come in a pack of two, you can use them to hang all sorts, millet, cuttlebone, toys, balsa wood, anything really.


Those would be so handy!! I wonder if we can get them here - do you have a picture of what to look for?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

here is a cuttlebone holder http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+6561+14334&pcatid=14334 I got two metal bird clips for Spikes cuttlebone


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

zip ties are fine, 
they're pure plastic, and you can cut the extra off so you don't have to worry about him playing with it if you don't want him to or running into it and poking his eye if he gets all excited over something, Just leaving enough on the back to be able to cut it off when the cuttle bone is done


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I use plastic zip ties, to make my own toys, they are good for that use


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

This is an old thread from last August


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Laura said:


> This is an old thread from last August


OH! Who posted in it to shunt it .. ? I posted because I saw other people post in it today, and I didn't look at the date, SILLY ME!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I just posted in it, since I noticed that Bea wondered what a cuttlebone holder looked like and no one replied


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I know Jaime  but this was a post from Aug last year when there that old they should be left.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> OH! Who posted in it to shunt it .. ? I posted because I saw other people post in it today, and I didn't look at the date, SILLY ME!!


same here it was on the new posts section lol


----------

